
The silence from Facebook over the weekend is.. deafening - uptown
https://twitter.com/gavinsblog/status/1046717365520666624
======
mrguyorama
>To be clear: if the hack is even half as bad as reports suggest, this could
potentially be company-ending level of hack.

Oh you sweet, sweet summer child.

I cannot remember the last time a company actually failed due to a hack. Does
anyone have an example?

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
It was hard to take the person seriously after they said that, but I guess
Twitter is the place for hyperbole.

------
superpie
They did post a writeup here: [https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/09/security-
update/](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/09/security-update/)

Although, I expected to see a notice after my own tokens had been reset by
Facebook before or after logging back into my account.

------
globe1337
Why do people on twitter do these long text "threads" for writeups?

~~~
marcos123
Um, probably because Twitter is a place where many people go to read stuff.
The author probably likes it when people read their writing.

